# Neofinetia falcata seed pods ripening with winter rest ?



## Jaljala (Nov 13, 2010)

Does anyone know how long Neofinetia seed pods need to get mature ? (one website I found mentions 165 days). My plant was blooming late this year (end of august) and the pods started to develop in september. They are now very big and green. 
My problem is that I should be putting the plant to rest now for the winter, but I am afraid it will stop the ripening of the seed pods... 
I suppose in their natural habitat the plants bloom late spring and have time to ripen their seeds before winter ? So I am wondering if I should keep the plant in warm growing conditions until the pods are ready to collect, even if it means no winter rest for the plant 

Thanks for any input...


----------

